

When You’re Unsatisfied, Remember Your Life Is A Pyramid - stopachka
http://www.stepanp.com/?p=457

======
iSimone
I like to look at it this way. I recently submitted a Show HN post where I
talked about how just going step by step will benefit you in a great way and
how you can build on those experiences. The pyramid metaphor is a nice one.

------
hoffmanc
Getting a Malware Detected! message from chrome when I try to visit this link

~~~
stopachka
Thanks for bringing this to my attention! I had a hacked FTP client a few
months ago, and it compromised all my sites. I thought I fixed it, but
sometimes it it adds something in the header.

I don't see it on my end for now, but let's try figuring this out.

